# Is DNP illegal?



## G3 (Dec 24, 2010)

Like AAS? I know that it can't be sold as a diet supplement but is it  legal to order and possess?


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 24, 2010)

G3 said:


> Like AAS? I know that it can't be sold as a diet supplement but is it  legal to order and possess?



...... YOUR JOKING ?


----------



## Marat (Dec 24, 2010)

and another round of this game...

here ya go


----------



## Mudge (Dec 26, 2010)

For dieting purposes it hasn't been legal since I think the late 40s, you are supposed to be a chemist in order to legally obtain it.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's also legal if you are a turf care professional. It is one of the best weed killers you can buy. I don't know if I would ever trust a extraction kit or method of any kind to turn it into DNP.


----------

